# Slow N Sear is the real deal!



## usaftrevor87 (Sep 4, 2015)

Sold my MES30 Because i wanted a new challenge & wanted to try my hand at charcoal smokig. I also needed an excuse for a new charcoal grill (cheap charbroil rusted out). So i had two birds and picked up 1 stone, a Weber Premium charcoal grill & a Slow N Sear accessory from Adrenaline Barbecue Company. I read about the Smokenator & people seemed to like them but then I found the SnS & pulled the trigger. Seriously this thing is awesome and worth the extra $

1. Customer service and turn around was really fast. Ordered Sept 2nd, & got it Sept 4th. Pretty speedy. They are in Indiana, I believe. I'm in Minnesota but still really quick. 
2. Construction- it really is 5 pounds of thick, premium stainless steel. The welds are perfect, not flimsy, made 100% in the USA, so no surprise there. 
3. Use- so easy. Filled the water tray. Lit the charcoal, and smoked. Now i only did a short smoke 30-45 min run because I was doing stuffed porkchops (Gouda & spinach) and some teriyaki chops. It worked out perfectly though. Put the stuffed on bout 15 minutes before the thinner teriyaki ones. Seared the teriyaki and the cooked all the chops on indirect heat and pulled them bout 145. Easy peasy! Was able to keep the Weber/Slow n Sear cookin between 320-330 with minimal adjustment. 

Can't wait to do a long run and set it up the "proper way" SnS suggests for long runs. The chops were so good though! Good bye & good riddance electric. 














image.jpg



__ usaftrevor87
__ Sep 4, 2015


















image.jpg



__ usaftrevor87
__ Sep 4, 2015


----------



## jp61 (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice work!

Congrats on the new toys! Enjoy!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2015)

Tasty looking chops! Nice smoke!


----------

